# Tattoo art on a tiny scale: Now GOLDFISH get inked in China with special injection



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-tropical-fair-thanks-special-injection.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Those are parrots? They've really put a lot more midas into them or something. Look they dont have deformed mouths anymore... now just tattooed hybrid shortbody freaks.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

lol. stupid news. those are parrots!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I was at Lucky's aquarium today and tattooed parrots were there.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, 'Downtown Pets & Aquarium' has collection of 'modified' fish as well


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

If stupid people did not buy these fish the demand for them would die. All it would take is to stop buying deformed and dyed or tatooed fish.


----------



## wesignup (Apr 24, 2008)

Tattooing fish? Wouldn't this be illegal? Why would people BUY them!!!!! [email protected]#$%^&*...arrgh! 

To me the fishes are considered dear pets of mine....and god forbid if a cat or a dog got tattooed that would be all over the news and I am sure hell would break loose! 

Seriously...I guess people will find any way to make $$$.


----------

